# Getting rid of the Bold number in "Your Notifications"



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I have a "Social Group Invitation" in my "Your Notifications" block in the upper right hand of the Forum main page. After opening "Your Notifications" and clicking on the invitation inside, and then arriving inside that social group window, I do not see how you can accept/reject the invitation. Therefore, the "Your Notifications" "*1*" remains there. How do I,

- make the Bold "*1*" on the "Your Notifications" go away?
- accept/reject the invitation to join, once inside that area?

Thanks.


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

I had one such invite, and when I accepted, the number went bye bye.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

Everybody wants you, Gary


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Indiana wants him, Lord he can't go back there....


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

How do you send a social group invitation?


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Gary -

IIRC, the "Accept Invitation" link is on the right side of the screen when looking at the invitation. Took me a minute or two to find it. Accepting or rejecting it is apparently the only way to unbold the number.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

DixieSax said:


> How do you send a social group invitation?


Under the Community menu at the top; click Social Groups. Then click Add new group at the bottom left.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

fballatore said:


> DixieSax said:
> 
> 
> > How do you send a social group invitation?
> ...


Got that much. In fact I created a group yesterday. Now I was trying to figure out how to invite people to join it. :twisted:


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

fballatore said:


> Gary -
> 
> IIRC, the "Accept Invitation" link is on the right side of the screen when looking at the invitation. Took me a minute or two to find it. Accepting or rejecting it is apparently the only way to unbold the number.


There is also a 'join Group" link in the menu bar at the bottom of the page, on the left. - This is below the social Group Discussions (if there are any)


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

DixieSax said:


> fballatore said:
> 
> 
> > DixieSax said:
> ...


After you create the group, you'll see "Groups you created" on your Social Groups page with several links to the right. Click on the Pending Members link. Send invites from there.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

fballatore said:


> Gary -IIRC, the "Accept Invitation" link is on the right side of the screen when looking at the invitation. Took me a minute or two to find it. Accepting or rejecting it is apparently the only way to unbold the number.


Frank - I've been staring at this for two days now and I just don't see it. Here's what I do. 
- click on Your Notifications
- click on Social Group Invitations
- Your Invites window opens

In the Your Invites section there is a written description of the social group.
To the right and above at the end of the description are columns, each titled, Category, Members, Discussions, Messages, Pictures, Last Post.

Under the little Invites box are Advanced Search and Subscribed Discussion to click on, if desired. Everything above and below this Invite box is the same as it always is, with the search, etc tool bar and ads.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Now I have an incoming friend request I can't get rid of, even though, in this case, there is an accept/reject function which I checked. Maybe my Your Notifications just wants to see if it can also make a forum record on uncleared notices, and compete with my fordible (and totally shameful) post record.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

God is punishing you for rejecting me. She told me so.
Why resist? Let go, grasshopper, and all will become abundantly clear.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

spartacus said:


> God is punishing you for rejecting me. She told me so. Why resist? Let go, grasshopper, and all will become abundantly clear.


Well, I just got what used to be called a PM. Now it's a "visitor message". I guess changing the name of a private message from er, Private Message, to "visitor message" is compatible with this adolescent MySpace kind of thing that has taken over the SOTW format.

So I opened "Your Notifications" to the "Unread Visitor Message" and read the message. Now I go back and I can't find it because there's no "Read Visitor Message" option. There's a reason for the old adage, "if it's not broken, don't fix it". 

But I thank you for your offer. Do you give blessings? Do you know Her? Can you ask Her to either fix my new, improved Your Notifications, or roll it all back to when everything was working (well, almost)?


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

PMs still exist. Visitor messages are new. Visitor messages reside in your profile and are viewable by everyone. Best use I can see for them is for positive seller feedback. I sell you something, you're happy, you leave a note in my profile saying what a great guy I am. You can turn off Visitor messages in your User CP under Edit Options. Uncheck "Enable Visitor Messages".

Social Groups. When you click Social Group Invitations on the Your Notifications menu, it will take you to a list of your invitations. Click on the group name to open it. You will see a screen that shows a description of the group, a list of members, and any messages re: the group. At the top right, above the group avatar you will see Join Group/Decline Invitation. Pick one.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

gary said:


> So I opened "Your Notifications" to the "Unread Visitor Message" and read the message. Now I go back and I can't find it because there's no "Read Visitor Message" option. There's a reason for the old adage, "if it's not broken, don't fix it".


Your visitor messages are available by going to your User CP and clicking "Your Profile" at the top of the left menu.


----------



## spectda (Feb 27, 2009)

fballatore said:


> PMs still exist. Visitor messages are new. Visitor messages reside in your profile and are viewable by everyone. Best use I can see for them is for positive seller feedback. I sell you something, you're happy, you leave a note in my profile saying what a great guy I am. You can turn off Visitor messages in your User CP under Edit Options. Uncheck "Enable Visitor Messages".
> 
> Social Groups. When you click Social Group Invitations on the Your Notifications menu, it will take you to a list of your invitations. Click on the group name to open it. You will see a screen that shows a description of the group, a list of members, and any messages re: the group. At the top right, above the group avatar you will see Join Group/Decline Invitation. Pick one.


Thank you so much the notification is finally gone. driving me mad also!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

It, like a few other functions, wasn't working in Microsoft IE, which I was using. They should! Having said that, I switched to Firefox and now all the little vBulletin bells and whistles are working.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> It, like a few other functions, wasn't working in Microsoft IE, which I was using. They should! Having said that, I switched to Firefox and now all the little vBulletin bells and whistles are working.


FireFox doesn't make a difference for me. I still have abnormalities, and discover more as needs arise.

I hope Harri doesn't upgrade the board again. If he does I may not even be able to log on.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> > It, like a few other functions, wasn't working in Microsoft IE, which I was using. They should! Having said that, I switched to Firefox and now all the little vBulletin bells and whistles are working.
> ...


But we keep telling you. You simply _must_ upgrade from Windows 95. :twisted:


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I got state of the art 2002 XP, on auto update.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> I hope Harri doesn't upgrade the board again. If he does I may not even be able to log on.


New version releases do useful things: There are new features (and some of them are useful). Moreover, the SW producer provides bug fixes.

I am not jumping into every new minor release. However, in order to stay at a certain support level, sooner or later we have to install the latest version. Even knowing that fixing previous problems may introduce some new ones. [Impnt]


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

gary said:


> jazzbluescat said:
> 
> 
> > gary said:
> ...


Try DOS 4.01.:twisted:


----------

